# The "Ease us Jesus" juice



## KAMSAI (Jun 30, 2008)

my cousin told me about this stuff that his doctor told him to make when hes feeling dizzy or anxious, i dont know if it works for everyone tho, he would take some medical marijuana ( he liked hindu kush) and break it all up then mix it with some alcohol like patron he would fill the bottle of patron with marijuana then the rest with patron, lets it sit for a month and a half, then he pours some in a small "dropper" bottle, he then fills the seringe with the liquid and pours the liquid under his tongue and lets it suck it all up...ive tried this (not making it) it was really good, i liked it i, try it for yourself:bong:,


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 6, 2008)

another variation is to break your buds up real fine and soak them in everclear or any other high octane booze for a week or two sealed up. then run it through your wife old nylons to seive out the solids. Then you let the alky evaporate off untill its nice and thick, then put it in a little dropper bottle. A few drops will do ya.
puff

ps. kinda strange though, I always was told that MJ had to be heated before it became active, havent found any info on why it works this way but it sure seems to.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 6, 2008)

I also give this to one of my dogs. He's and old broke down worn out ol' black lab that hobbles around just like me. It really seems to help him out, he don't act like a puppy but he's alot more active for a couple hours.
puff


----------



## lkbkr103 (Jul 8, 2008)

What are the effects?


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 9, 2008)

similar to smoking but melower. takes an hour to come on, last for a couple hours or so. Soothing, medicinal, relaxing. BUT takes alot of smoke to make. About an oz of smoke makes about 1/2 fluid oz or less of medicine. I usually only use it when I cant smoke and for the dog, he doesn't like shotguns lol. well he does, but he likes the ones that go bang.
puff


----------

